# Casque Bose Supra



## apple man (8 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour 

Je possede un casque bose supra acheté il y a deux ans dans un apple store à san francisco. Il est depuis quelques semaines cassé, un coté du casque ne produit pas de son ! Pensez  vous que ce ne soit qu un probleme de soudure ?
 merci


----------



## Naito (16 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir, 

t'es tu renseigner dans les magasins bose pres de chez toi ?

a mon avis sa m'étonnerai que sa soit la soudure qui a lacher.


----------



## o0mars0o (16 Juillet 2009)

soit ces tes ecouteurs soi c le connecteur ou tu le plug .si c le connecteur c reparable mais si c tes ecouteurs la je sais pas.


----------

